# Indicating Micrometer?



## TrxR (Apr 12, 2021)

Is there any decent budget friendly indicating micrometers out there that are even worth considering?  The Mitutoyo and Starretts are in the 1000 dollar range . 

Specifically 0-1" .

Thanks


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 12, 2021)

? There are tons of used excellent mics out there. Starrett, B&S, Mitutoyo, Lufkin, SIP, Tesa on and on for a fraction of new. All my mic’s are previously owned and well cared for.


----------



## francist (Apr 12, 2021)

I think the OP is looking for something like this..., bit of a different animal than a regular mic.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 12, 2021)

Do you mean snap gages ?


----------



## TrxR (Apr 12, 2021)

francist said:


> I think the OP is looking for something like this..., bit of a different animal than a regular mic.
> 
> View attachment 362399


Thats exaclty what im talking about.


----------



## C-Bag (Apr 12, 2021)

Oops, beyond my paygrade, sorry.


----------



## TrxR (Apr 12, 2021)

Anyone know anything about the VIS made in Poland?


----------



## macardoso (Apr 12, 2021)

Curious what the need is for one? I understand them to be used in production settings. Set the micrometer against a standard (gage block stack) and then read deviation from nominal on the dial. I don't see where one would be particularly useful for the work I do in the home shop, especially at the price they command.


----------



## TrxR (Apr 12, 2021)

I would be using it for bullet production checking the diameter of hundreds of bullets as they are being swagged.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 12, 2021)

TrxR said:


> I would be using it for bullet production checking the diameter of hundreds of bullets as they are being swagged.


Bingo, nice application!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 12, 2021)

TrxR said:


> Anyone know anything about the VIS made in Poland?


VIS Poland is excellent made tools

as a side note, arguably they produced some of the finest pistols and rifles during the WW2 era, even while under occupation


----------



## pontiac428 (Apr 12, 2021)

I love using my snap gauges. Measuring deviation is exactly what they are for. The resolution is also very fine, 1um or .00004 (I have 0-1 and 1-2 in inch and mm flavors). It's not hard to come up with ways to use them once you have them in your drawer.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 12, 2021)

I have a couple of Marls before they moved to wherever . Indicators are .00005 deviation . Great for cylindrical grinding ops , which I don't do anymore .


----------



## TrxR (Apr 13, 2021)

Well I just realized I got to buy something as the mic I already have (Mitutoyo 193-201)only reads in .001" and I need .0001" . So it's a new standard mic or find a good used indicating mic. I see some VIS ones on Ebay but I'm not sure.


----------



## Badabinski (Apr 13, 2021)

I also wonder if a surface comparator with a tenths indicator might work. One of those things that's basically a mini surface plate with an indicator holder sticking out of it. It would probably be fiddly as compared to an indicating mic, but it might also be cheaper.


----------



## TrxR (Apr 13, 2021)

Badabinski said:


> I also wonder if a surface comparator with a tenths indicator might work. One of those things that's basically a mini surface plate with an indicator holder sticking out of it. It would probably be fiddly as compared to an indicating mic, but it might also be cheaper.


Someone mentioned that to me but the shank of the bullet isn't the same diameter the whole to the base as there is a pressure ring that is slightly larger right at the base. So I'm not sure if that would work ?


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 13, 2021)

What is the diameter of these bullets ? Just curious .


----------



## higgite (Apr 13, 2021)

If you have a small enough boring bar and the means to accurately measure inside diameters, why not make a drop-thru go/no go gauge on your lathe or mill? A 3/4” piece of round stock with a stepped through hole. Top step max diameter, deep enough so there’s no doubt if a bullet drops all the way in. Bottom step minimum diameter. If bullet drops all the way through, it’s too skinny. It won’t be adjustable like a snap gauge, but easy to make one for each caliber. And cheap. Although, it’s hard to pass up the opportunity to add another tool to the arsenal.  

Tom


----------



## Firstram (Apr 13, 2021)

For such a specific application it seems like it would be easy enough  to make a bench top version.


----------



## deakin (Apr 13, 2021)

this might work


----------



## TrxR (Apr 13, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> What is the diameter of these bullets ? Just curious .


They can vary somewhat depending on the dies used and the maker. A good example would be .3083 shank and .3087 pressure ring. The same maker also has different  bullets that are .3083 shank  with .3086 and .3085 pressure rings. The trick is consitency between batches. There is some trial and error involved therefore something adjustable is prefered.


----------



## TrxR (Apr 13, 2021)

Would either of these 2 be worth thinking about?









						SPI / VIS 0-1” .0001” INDICATING MICROMETER COMPARATOR POLAND SUPER MIC OUTSIDE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SPI / VIS 0-1” .0001” INDICATING MICROMETER COMPARATOR POLAND SUPER MIC OUTSIDE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				












						MINT VIS POLAND 0 - 1 " X .0001 " CARBIDE TIPPED MICROMETER .0001 "   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MINT VIS POLAND 0 - 1 " X .0001 " CARBIDE TIPPED MICROMETER .0001 "  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 13, 2021)

Are you using to measure diameter or using to measure deviation ? Once you set a snap gage with blocks , it'll be dead on .


----------



## TrxR (Apr 13, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Are you using to measure diameter or using to measure deviation ? Once you set a snap gage with blocks , it'll be dead on .


More deviation  .  im thinking a good mic in a mic stand will do the job just a little slower. Technically  once the dies are set they shouldn't  deviate.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 13, 2021)

I have a Mahr Marameter frame with a Millimess .00005 indicator snap gage that might get down to .308 . It goes up to 2"s . Might do the job . Want a pic ?


----------



## hman (Apr 14, 2021)

@TrxR - I know this will be a REALLY BIG HELP for you, way across the continent ... but this came up on the Phoenix area Craigslist about 3 days ago:











						Machinist tools - tools - by owner - sale
					

Retiring . Sell my machinist /grinder. Thanks for looking . Have another post for more



					phoenix.craigslist.org
				



It's photo #14 in the ad.

If you really want it, and are somehow able to deal with the seller, I'd be happy to pick it up and ship it to you.  PM me if I can be of any help.  PS - Unfortunately, I do not know enough about these to be able to evaluate it, so the buying decision/negotiation would be entirely up to you.


----------



## TrxR (Apr 14, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I have a Mahr Marameter frame with a Millimess .00005 indicator snap gage that might get down to .308 . It goes up to 2"s . Might do the job . Want a pic ?


I would be interested in seeing a picture if its not too much trouble. 

Thanks


----------



## TrxR (Apr 14, 2021)

hman said:


> @TrxR - I know this will be a REALLY BIG HELP for you, way across the continent ... but this came up on the Phoenix area Craigslist about 3 days ago:
> View attachment 362609
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer but I ll think I will pass as im still trying to figure out exactly what Im going to do.


----------



## Winegrower (Apr 14, 2021)

Seems like it would be pretty easy to build something like this...set it with gage blocks.


----------



## TrxR (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks everyone.   I have a bad habit of overthinking and over complicating things sometimes.  I ended up ordering a Mitutoyo Digital Mic 293-340-30 and a new set of calipers as my old cheap ones were dying.


----------

